# I've become so biased since feeding raw...



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

My friend is getting a papillon puppy in a few weeks and she's asking me my opinion on the best food to feed. She says she strictly wants to go with kibble because she just doesnt have the freezer space for raw. I cant help but keep lightly pressing raw towards her, but I get shut down each time lol. I even suggested Nature's Variety raw medallions but still a no go >.< I just cant look at dog food the same after seeing the difference raw made for Ruby! And how boring it looks to eat the same crunchy dry "meat cereal" everyday, blah :yuck:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Can you offer to keep the meat at your place and then supply her with a few days/week at a time?? If freezer space is her main/only reason to not do raw!:wink:

That is if she is close to you!

Other wise there are a few kibbles that you could suggest.....and then show her how VERY much she would be saving when feeding raw!:thumb:


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I would offer freezer space, but she lives in toronto and I live in burlington, so it would be impossible lol. They went to BC over the summer and caught tons of salmon which has taken up all their freezer space. I suggested Nature's Variety... and then maybe one day she will switch, who knows. Someone told her papillons specifically are not supposed to be fed raw because they cant digest it or handle it like other dogs. Whoever told her that is crazy, because raw would be so much easier on the digestive tract because it digests so much faster than kibble. But oh well lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> I would offer freezer space, but she lives in toronto and I live in burlington, so it would be impossible lol. They went to BC over the summer and caught tons of salmon which has taken up all their freezer space. I suggested Nature's Variety... and then maybe one day she will switch, who knows. *Someone told her papillons specifically are not supposed to be fed raw because they cant digest it or handle it like other dogs.* Whoever told her that is crazy, because raw would be so much easier on the digestive tract because it digests so much faster than kibble. But oh well lol


UGH...the world is filled with misled people....sadly enough they think they should own dogs!!:wacko:


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Not everyone can be turned. Present the information in the best possible way and let her make her own choice. My boyfriend thinks that raw is a great idea, but that he is way too lazy to do it on his own. . . or even pick it up from someone. It just doesn't work for some people, or isn't worth it (sadly). Just give her the option that you are there to talk to her about it whenever she wants and give her some ideas on good kibble. You can't change the world, only present it with viable sources.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah thats so true. I even offered to cut up and portion meals for a month. Is it weird that I find cutting up meat fun now  When I restock I cant wait to get in there and start portioning everything out lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Kat said:


> Yeah thats so true. I even offered to cut up and portion meals for a month. Is it weird that I find cutting up meat fun now  When I restock I cant wait to get in there and start portioning everything out lol


Yup...Ive offered to do that for life for some...sadly, as Tif said...not everyone will do it, no matter how smart they think it is!:frown:


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

The world is filled with "Raw makes sense, but wouldn't work for MY dog because..." sorts. Some will change their minds when they see enough benefits to other dogs, some when they reach a breaking point with respect to their own dogs' allergies/itchy ears/hair loss/diarrhea/whatever. Some, unfortunately, are holding firm in the kibble camp. The best you can do is gently suggest it (I ask "have you ever considered feeding raw?" when someone tells me about a dog that sounds like it could benefit) without pushing, and offer your total support if she decides to go there!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

​It sounds like your friend just dosn't WANT to feed raw. Kibble is more conveinent. Paps are small, and it would be fairly easy to keep some wings and necks in the freezer. I think some people not knowing about raw are scared of it because it seems over whelming at first.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe you can at least suggest that she give a turkey neck each week to help keep the dog's teeth clean. That is how I started with raw. Slowly I added more raw and less kibble and on December 21 Lola went all raw. On December 22 I brought Buster home and he has only had raw. I talk about how I feed but don't push it on people who aren't interested. It is best for dogs but people have all kind of very valid reasons to not do it.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ugh, I wish I only had a small pap to feed. 

Best you can do is offer advice but you can't change EVERYONE's minds. They have to be open to the idea and if they are not, you are out of luck. Tell her about the very best kibbles and canned foods and if she bulks at the price, weasel raw into the conversation. LOL. If, down the road, she encounters some issues (tarter build up, lackluster coat, etc.) its time to bring up raw again. 

Good luck.


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Is that Ruby in your avatar? I honestly think that may be the best looking Pug I've ever seen!!


----------



## bully4life (Aug 9, 2010)

I feel the same way you do, and quite frankly there is NO excuse not to feed raw. So sad the big corporations have pulled the wool over our eyes for so long and actually have managed to brainwash quite a few people. Dogs=15-20 thousand years,,,kibble=70-80 years... what did they eat the previous 14,970 years?? So I'm sure she has juuuuuust enough room in her fridge/freezer for only her. I didn't think so.... . I hate to sound like a d*ck, but there soooooooo many pet owners that feed their dogs those nutritiously depleted food pellets. How could anyone think that a living breathing animal could actually enjoy that cr*p. Thanks for hearing my rant...i won't let my emotions get the best of next time


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Covertune, yes this is Ruby in my avatar  I get that a lot lol. magicre's black pug Bubba is also one of the cutest pugs I have ever seen, not sure if you've seen Bubba's pics. Maybe if magicre looks through this thread they will post a pic or two  The best I could get out of my friend is to tell her to feed Acana, or Orijen.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone in the my area want to offer to cut and store Bridget's meat for me? 

Been feeding raw... I mean um... kibble and I want to be converted to raw.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> Anyone in the my area want to offer to cut and store Bridget's meat for me?
> 
> Been feeding raw... I mean um... kibble and I want to be converted to raw.


Lol:tongue:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Kat said:


> My friend is getting a papillon puppy in a few weeks and she's asking me my opinion on the best food to feed. She says she strictly wants to go with kibble because she just doesnt have the freezer space for raw. I cant help but keep lightly pressing raw towards her, but I get shut down each time lol. I even suggested Nature's Variety raw medallions but still a no go >.< I just cant look at dog food the same after seeing the difference raw made for Ruby! And how boring it looks to eat the same crunchy dry "meat cereal" everyday, blah :yuck:


you are a lot more tactful than i would be, although i did get my sister in law to finally feed raw. hard to ignore what my dogs look like and what hers do.

and, the more i get into studying raw nutrition for dogs and humans, the less tolerant i get for the marketing, the laziness, the sheer ignorance of people.....

for us it's almost two years....and that's just a drop in the bucket compared to others who have been feeding raw for years..

i just don't see any other way...and maybe some would call that narrow thinking....i call it finally nailing it.....or finally arriving at the truth and the light.....and the Lord sayeth, 'thou SHALL feed raw' and it was good,


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm a newbie, but have wondered how to walk that line. 

You know how ex-smokers are often the most vigilant anti-smokers?

How does a raw feeder stop from preaching? Or should they?


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Mondo said:


> I'm a newbie, but have wondered how to walk that line.
> 
> You know how ex-smokers are often the most vigilant anti-smokers?
> 
> How does a raw feeder stop from preaching? Or should they?


I don't preach, because I believe it's off-putting. I HATE being preached at about ANYTHING (whether or not I agree with the sentiments being preached). I think most people feel - rightly or not - that the only people who preach about things are crazy radical fringe elements, and I would never want people to believe that raw feeders are a cult based on my statements. I will usually casually mention that Malcolm and Lila are on a raw diet if someone asks what I feed or comments on their shiny coats. I am always happy to explain further, but try not to force information on people. No one will consider making the switch if they believe that all raw feeders are nutters.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Mondo said:


> I'm a newbie, but have wondered how to walk that line.
> 
> You know how ex-smokers are often the most vigilant anti-smokers?
> 
> How does a raw feeder stop from preaching? Or should they?


maybe it's the word 'preaching' that conjures an image of the pastor from the pulpit....

i no longer smoke and i choose to keep smokers away from my space, meaning don't smoke near me. and i will say something....

but if someone wants to smoke, who am i to stop them, right?

when it comes to nutrition for an animal over which i have dominion, according to the laws of hierarchy and i have opposable thumbs and they don't....then all bets are off.

i don't know if i would preach, but certainly i'd say something, be it a one liner or....if i sense interested, a conversation. 

after all, anyone who sees my dogs and most raw fed dogs....can't stop ahhing and oohing about how they look.....so the conversation opener is right in front of them.


----------



## Stryker's mom (Jan 27, 2012)

Seriously, how much freezer space is needed for a papillon? I have a dear friend who absolutely REFUSES to even consider feeding raw. It infuriates me. She has 2 goldens. My biggest Rott is 130 pounds, her biggest golden is 80 pounds...you would NEVER know it from the poos. (not to gross anyone out here...sorry) She feeds 3 cans of green beans daily...and kibble...and ice cubes so the dogs don't get fat! It has really upset me that her excuse is she doesn't want to cut up the meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What? You just can't help some people!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Stryker's mom said:


> Seriously, how much freezer space is needed for a papillon? I have a dear friend who absolutely REFUSES to even consider feeding raw. It infuriates me. She has 2 goldens. My biggest Rott is 130 pounds, her biggest golden is 80 pounds...you would NEVER know it from the poos. (not to gross anyone out here...sorry) She feeds 3 cans of green beans daily...and kibble...and ice cubes so the dogs don't get fat! It has really upset me that her excuse is she doesn't want to cut up the meat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What? You just can't help some people!


my SIL has a chi/minpin who eats two, count 'em, two ounces a day.

i am sitting here with drummettes and chicken gizzards for her and she has yet to pick them up. it's infuriating.

but at least after almost two years of watching my dogs, she finally finally started hers on raw. 

green beans? the great gas causer?

why does she have to cut up the meat?

i feel your frustration.


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Have her contact SAD Dog Sushi -- they ship organic individually prepared meats -- No "fillers" or other nonsense. It's all fresh and prepared. Raw meat, organ, bone - nothing else.

With shipping it runs about $40/mo for an 11 pound mini dachshund so I assume it would be about the same for a pap.

Order a month at a time - each day is prepared individually - doesn't take much freezer space at all.

SAD Dog Sushi -- [email protected] Tell them Molly Morlino sent you.


----------

